# How to plow... blade straight ? angled?



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

I have done lots of searching and watched countless videos online - youtube, etc.... Can an experienced member share a few thoughts.... 

I built a house on a 1000 ft ashpault driveway 10 ft wide. This is what I will primarily plow in addition a few other small driveways. I run a MM1 Chevy K1500 4x4. 

Most vids I watch show the plow pushing the snow w blade straight. I would have expected to see more plowing with blade angled - which throws X % of snow out to the side - like a town plow on a road. What is the correct way to plow? I know certain situations will dictate some of this but any feedback on when to straight blade and when to angle blade would be very helpful. I thought I could angle blade up and then back on my drive and have most of it done.

In summary.. 
when to straight blade?
When to angle blade? and how much angle... little or lot ?

Thanks in advance
Russell


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just like all the videos ,it depends on what kind of snow your pushing,wet ,light. Some guys with a straight blade might make a pass to open up a lane then go back and angle it left and right after that.Or if all the snow needs to go in a certain area they may just push it all straight.

For your drive yes you can angle all to left or right.
Just need to play with it and see what is best for you.


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks GV. Thats what I figured.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

angle left...snow goes left, opposite if back dragging.
angle right...snow goes right, opposite if back dragging. 
straight-snow goes straight for a while builds up then off the sides,

WTH?...push it where it goes,,


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

grandview;640945 said:


> It depends on if your pushing wet or light. For your drive you can angle all to left or right.


If it's wet your going to want to take a little at a time, but if your plowing light snow you can take allot more. Once you have done it a few times you will develope a "rutine" that you like. Good luck.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'll usually make a couple straight passes depending on how much snow and what lot I'm at. Then it varies. It would really cool if one of the companies would come out with a smaller v-blade for doing driveways and tighter spots.


----------



## 207 (Jan 11, 2008)

I apologize if this is hijacking a thread, but I've had the same question. I have a very long gravel driveway that crosses a stream. Where it crosses the stream is a very steep dip on both sides. At the bottom of the dip directly over the stream it drops off about 15' on either side.

I've plowed it for the last four years and have always done it with the blade angled to either side to throw the snow as far back as possible so I don't get pinched in by the end of the season.

Last year it got very icy so I called in a professional to come plow and sand after one storm. I have a 1500 with an 8' fisher. He had a 1 ton dually with a spreader on back. He came down both sides of the dip with his blade straight stacking up the snow and then pushed it off to the side when he found a suitable spot.

Ever sense I've wondered if I should be going down both sides with my blade straight instead of angled.

I've thought maybe he was doing this to help control his speed since he was unfamiliar with the driveway. I am nervous that if I plow with the blade straight I'll get too much snow stacked up. I guess he wouldn't have to woryy about that with his rig. Angled has worked and that's probably what I'll continue doing. I guess I'm looking fo rfeed back should I try going with the blade straight. What would the advatages be?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

With a 7.5' blade, the plowing width is decreased considerably when angled, making trailover pretty common when driving at least in the first pass. As others have said, the type of snow will determine what you do, and you'll quickly learn your own driveway & truck. If you take a straight blade with heavy wet snow, your truck will let you know probably! Depending on the terrain & the amount of nut you put into it, the truck will likely push most conditions straight or angled. Don't plow 12" all at once, regardless of the snow type!


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Fisher snowplows used to have a saying on the back of their plows, " Always plow with the storm". This means if you are expecting feet of snow don't wait till the storm is over, go out a few times as needed so it does not overwhelm you and your equipment. Try to push back as far as possible early so you have room left for future accumilation. Angling up and down the drive is fine, straight blading will do wide areas faster. Sometimes you need to take bites at the driveway until you can push back. Like others have the style you use will be determined by the area, weight, amount of snow and where you can put it. Once the ground is sufficiently frozen the earth will usually stay put. Be aware that early and late season storms when the ground is soft can do some landscaping destruction. Take your time, and you'll do fine. The more you plow the better your technique will get. Find out what your town or city laws are about pushing snow across a road as a fine may be more than the drive clearing pays.


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

Great thread and great input from those with experiecne. 
Thanks All !


----------

